# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Crisis VRigade: "Comme dirait ma femme... PIOU PIOU"

## Brice2010

En accès anticipé depuis septembre 2018, ce fps de Sumalab vous permet d'incarner un membre de l'équipe du SWAT dans un contexte de prise d'otage et de cambriolage en cours. Vous interviendrez avec vos coéquipiers et devrez progresser dans 2 différents niveaux.




Avoir la peau lisse:

Au lancement du jeu, vous serez au sein de votre commissariat. Pas de chichi, vous n'aurez plus qu'à tirer sur le panneau indiquant l'une des deux difficultés proposées (Rookie et Hell) pour entamer votre mission.
Une fois fait, vous serez transporté directement au coeur de l'action. Caché derrière votre voiture de police, vous faites face à une banque et a de très nombreux assaillants. Les balles fusent de toute part. Vos 2 mains sont équipés d'armes de poing, et vous devrez éliminez l'ensemble des opposants afin de pouvoir progresser. Inutile de rester planqué en espérant que vos alliés à proximité fassent le boulot, un time de 7 minutes défile.

Ce qui saute aux yeux, c'est la difficulté: 3 balles qui vous touchent (avec chaque fois un écran rouge sanguinolent pour vous le signaler) et c'est le game over. En mode Hell, chaque balle sera fatale. Retour au commissariat, et on vous demandera votre nom pour le Hall of Fame qui fait office de panneau de High Score. Incapable de se mouvoir dans le jeu en dehors de sa portée réelle de déplacement, il sera alors indispensable de se camoufler derrière l'élément derrière lequel on est statique (voiture, statue, pillone, ...) en se mettant accroupi.

De temps en temps, l'élimination d'un ennemi fera apparaître sur sa position un bonus. Pour le ramasser, il suffira alors de tirer dessus. Ces bonus peuvent être des armes (qui n'ont qu'un seul chargeur, donc temporaire), du bullet time, ou encore un sac de soin permettant ainsi une erreur sans en payer les conséquences.

Un bouton pour tirer, un pour recharger, l'absence de déplacement rend les contrôles simplissimes mais efficaces.
Pour progresser après chaque étape, il suffira de tirer sur le panneau correspondant à l'embranchement de son choix. Les couleurs des panneaux permettent d'avoir un ordre d'idée de la difficulté du cheminement choisi. Ce point permet surtout une rejouabilité du même niveau.





Inspecteur Minecraft:


Les graphismes sont très colorés, assez cubiques et ne sont pas sans rappeler les mods fps de Minecraft. L'ensemble est cohérent, retire toute notion de violence, et reste agréable à l'oeil en évitant de surcharger de textures et d'éléments illisibles. L'environnement sonore est classique, on entend les balles et quelques cris des coéquipiers et des assaillants. Le tracking des 2 manettes est bon, la visée est efficace même s'il semble plus simple de tirer au jugé et d'adapter en fonction du tracé de la balle. C'est d'ailleurs ce dernier, figé pendant 3 secondes en cas de tir létal contre vous, qui vous permettra d'identifier l'ennemi qui vous a abattu et de profiter des 3 secondes d'immunité pour vous venger.



Conclusion:


A la limite du die & retry, les 2 uniques niveaux du jeu vous donneront tout de même énormément de mal, y compris en Rookie. Le jeu est agréable, y compris pour les plus jeunes. Les mises à jours sont lentes mais efficaces. Il s'agit donc d'une sorte de Time Crysis à la difficulté Dark Souls.

Le jeu est disponible ici au prix de 8,99€ sur HTC, Occulus et WMR uniquement en langue anglaise, et je le conseille sans que ça soit un must have du VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu est sympa. Bon, je n'ai pas testé les dernière mise à jour. Mais il reste trop cher vu l'avancement des mises à jour. En équivalent, autant se tourner sur Payday 2 VR.

----------


## vectra

Il tombe facilement en promo.
Comme dit sur l'autre topic, c'est vraiment, vraiment bien.

Je précise que le tir est vraiment précis si on se sert du flingue comme on le devrait, à savoir en alignant le viseur du bout du flingue avec la fente au dessus de la crosse, ce qui demande d'ajuster la position du flingue dans l'espace. Même sur WMR, le tracking est suffisant pour ce faire, et le surcroit de résolution prend tout son sens.

----------


## Brice2010

D'ailleurs, cette précision de visée réaliste, on ne la retrouve qu'en VR (et en vrai bien sûr) et est assez déroutante. On a tendance à viser avec le viseur en bout de flingue sans se soucier de "l'alignement" de l'arme avec la fente du début de crosse, car dans les FPS classiques, c'est le jeu qui compense cet alignement. C'est vraiment un coup à prendre, et c'est bien réalisé dans ce jeu comme dans certains autres (je pense par exemple à Arizona Sunshine).

----------


## 564.3

Dans les news du jour, les devs vont encore faire une mission et peut-être un mode coop pour cette version, puis sortir le 2 à l'automne (en EA aussi, sans doute).
https://uploadvr.com/crisis-vrigade-2-announced/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Erf, déjà un 2, alors que le contenu du 1 est assez faible.  ::sad::

----------


## Jefiban

Je sais pas vous mais je trouve le dernier tableau (avec l'hélico) du niveau 2 extrêmement frustrant. j'y arrive sans problème à chaque fois, et là dès que je sors la tête plus de 2 sec, j'en prends une, et la 2eme suit très vite derrière. La précision des adversaires est terrible mais que sur le tableau de l'hélico. C'est nul, d'autant plus que si on le descend pas rapidement c'est perdu... peut être faut il se focaliser sur le pilote dès le décollage?

Je trouve que sur le 1er tableau le final n'est pas plus terrible que le reste du niveau. Là c'est vraiment frustrant en fait. Le niveau pose pas de pb sauf sur le dernier tableau.

En revanche les sensation sont top. Très bon jeu de tir

----------


## Erokh

> D'ailleurs, cette précision de visée réaliste, on ne la retrouve qu'en VR (et en vrai bien sûr) et est assez déroutante. On a tendance à viser avec le viseur en bout de flingue sans se soucier de "l'alignement" de l'arme avec la fente du début de crosse, car dans les FPS classiques, c'est le jeu qui compense cet alignement. C'est vraiment un coup à prendre, et c'est bien réalisé dans ce jeu comme dans certains autres (je pense par exemple à Arizona Sunshine).


Arizona sunshine me donne pas mal de fil à retordre à cause de ça, ouais.

----------


## Fabiolo

Le truc c'est que quant tu t'y es habitué, tu peux plus jouer à un fps 2d  :ouaiouai:

----------


## nodulle

> Arizona sunshine me donne pas mal de fil à retordre à cause de ça, ouais.


Arizona Sunshine était l'un des premier "FPS" VR dont j'ai joué et je me souviens comment c'était galère au début. Quand je vidai mes changeurs sur un zombi (en visant la tête bien sûr), c'était surtout les trucs qui se trouvaient en arrière plan qui prenait mes balles soit les autres zombis et objets explosifs !  ::XD::

----------


## vectra

En fait, j'avais pas bien réalisé que *TOUS* les jeux VR avec des flingues requièrent de bien aligner le viseur et la mire, ce qui oblige à vraiment bien maitriser beaucoup de paramètres. La position et l'orientation du flingue en 6DOF, sans compter sa position par rapport à l'oeil. 
A côté de ça, sur les FPS 2D, tu te contentes de diriger le point d'impact de la balle: c'est incroyablement réducteur en comparaison...

J'ai fait un certain nombre de jeux de shoot depuis mes premiers tests sur Crisis, notamment sur John Wick qui lui ressemble. 
Je pense sincèrement que VR Crisis a sa propre touche à lui qui lui donne tout son charme. Il y a plus de couverts (pour soi comme pour les ennemis), plus variés aussi, et leur maîtrise est importante: je me souviens avoir dû tirer à travers les 2 fenêtres latérales d'une voiture et me servir des montants comme des sièges comme couvertures contre les balles. On doit aussi s'exposer aussi peu que possible et bouger le plus souvent possible, car on ne peut prendre que 3 bastos avant de permadeath.

----------


## Erokh

Perso, j'ai trouvé lethal VR plus facile/intuitif en terme de tenue d'arme/alignement de cibles. Je sais pas trop à quoi ça tient: taille de l'arme, angle de la crosse, taille des cibles, contexte (Arizona sunshine, avec ses airs de FPS classiqe, donne envie de viser "à l'ancienne", tandis qu'un jeu avec un stand de tir donne envie de s'appliquer?), type de cibles (les zomblards bougent de manière moins prédictible).

----------


## Jefiban

Oui le tir se rapproche pas mal de la réalité, manque plus que le poids de l'arme et la pression sur la détente mais c'est jouissif!
Pour tous les flics amateurs, je viens de comprendre le comment du pourquoi du final du 2eme niveau.

En fait je me focalisais sur hélicoptère et le pilote à abattre. Pas plus tard que maintenant, allongé dans mon salon, je descends les tireurs de l'hélico, puis le pilote. A ma grande surprise l'hélicoptère vole toujours! Je termine alors d'abattre les bonhommes au sol et c'est là qu'apparait un lance roquette, que je peux récupérer. Trop tard, l'hélico vient de partir sans personne à bord, Game Over!

Donc voila l'hélico se tue avec le lance roquette que l'on récupère après avoir tué les gens au sol.

----------

